# Firmenhomepage



## Markus (16 Januar 2007)

hallo,

viele haben ja schon mitbekommen das ich seit längerem selbständig bin und vor ca. 6 monaten mit meinem cousin die uhltronix gmbh gegründet habe.
naja jetzt sind wir schon zu dritt und mitte 07 dann zu viert...

aber eine vernünftige internetpräsentation haben wir noch nicht...

das will ich jetzt angreifen - bzw. in auftrag geben.

jetzt will ich dafür eure anregungen und kommentare.

zeigt mir seiten die ihr gut findet, was sollte unbedingt auf die seite, was auf keinen fall?

danke
markus


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (16 Januar 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> zeigt mir seiten die ihr gut findet, was sollte unbedingt auf die seite, was auf keinen fall?



IMHO auf keinen Fall:
Flash - SchnickSchnack, Multimedia - gedudel und Active - X Unsinn.

Wenn auf ne Seite stosse, welche ich aufgrund meiner Sicherheitseinstellungen nicht betrachten kann, dann lass ich es eben.
Auf keinen Fall ändere ich meine Einstellungen.

P.S. "...bald sind wir zu viert..." last ihr euch klonen, oder wie geht das unter Männern ?
Oder ist der Cousin doch eher ne Cousine ?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (16 Januar 2007)

Hallo,

wie ug schon richtig geschrieben hat, bitte 
nicht einmal den Multimedia-Baukasten rauf 
und runter.

Flash-Menüs halte ich für großen Unfug. Mit 
Frames macht man sich selber Probleme, weil 
man für das Nachladen des Framesets sorgen 
muss, wenn jemand von extern, z. B. von einer 
Suchmaschine kommt.

Weiter ist  es wichtig, dass die Seiten mit einem 
gängigen Werkzeug oder in Standard-HTML erzeugt 
wird - nicht speziell für Euch programmiert, dass ist 
sonst die Altersvorsorge für die Agentur.

Eine Empfehlung ist die Trennung zwischen Optik 
äh sorry Design (CSS) und Inhalt (HTML).  



Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> P.S. "...bald sind wir zu viert..." last ihr euch klonen, oder wie geht das unter Männern ?
> Oder ist der Cousin doch eher ne Cousine ?



Dazu fällt mir folgendes Zitat ein ...


Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Markus (16 Januar 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> P.S. "...bald sind wir zu viert..." last ihr euch klonen, oder wie geht das unter Männern ?
> Oder ist der Cousin doch eher ne Cousine ?


 
:sc3: 


hmm also ich steh eigentlich auf geile designs.
und finde etwas dezente bewegung (wenns nur der kontrast eines bildes ist) wichtig. also ich halte den einsatz von flash für sinnvoll.

früher war ich auch der meinung ich muss eine webseite so gestalten das sie auf jden browser mit jeder einstellung läuft. habe somit auch nie frames verwendet sondern immer mit php und meinem lieblingsbefehl "include" gearbeitet.
heute halte ich das für nicht mehr zeitgemäs.

wer immer noch eine auflösung von 800x600 fährt, kein flash hat und irgend eine beta beta von so einem open source browser einsetzt den ein 14 jähriger für sein schulprojekt mal halbfertig gemacht hat, der braucht meine seite nicht ansehen.

es gibt dinge wie z.b. javascrip, die würde ich nie auf meine seite packen, aber gegen flash spricht nun wirklich nix solange man damit keine kitschigen nervenden spielereien mit macht...


als grundgerüst dachte ich an eines dieser cms systeme.


----------



## afk (16 Januar 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> und finde etwas dezente bewegung (wenns nur der kontrast eines bildes ist) wichtig. also ich halte den einsatz von flash für sinnvoll.


Dezente Bewegungen kannst Du auch mit animierten Gifs erreichen, dafür braucht es kein Flash. Mag ja sein, daß es auch sinvollen Einsatz von Flash-Animationen gibt, aber meistens wird es ja für ellenlange Intros ohne jeglichen sittlichen Nährwert verwendet (ein Kollege von mir nennt das immer "Glasperlen für die Eingeborenen" ), und die finde ich absolut nervig. 



Markus schrieb:


> es gibt dinge wie z.b. javascrip, die würde ich nie auf meine seite packen


Da gehen unsere Meinungen auch auseinander, für Javascript kann ich in den meisten modernen Browsern die lästigen Dinge wie z.B. Popups oder das Ersetzen des Kontext-Menüs einfach deaktivieren, während alles andere weiterhin funktioniert. Einer lästigen Flash-Animation ohne Skip-Button bin ich da schon wesentlich hilfloser ausgeliefert. :???:


Gruß Axel


----------



## Oberchefe (16 Januar 2007)

> früher war ich auch der meinung ich muss eine webseite so gestalten das sie auf jden browser mit jeder einstellung läuft.


 


> wer immer noch eine auflösung von 800x600 fährt, kein flash hat und irgend eine beta beta von so einem open source browser einsetzt den ein 14 jähriger für sein schulprojekt mal halbfertig gemacht hat, der braucht meine seite nicht ansehen.


 
Schön für Dich wenn Du es Dir erlauben kannst auf potentielle Kunden zu verzichten, viele größere Firmen erlauben es beispielsweise gar nicht, Flash zu installieren, da sorgt dann im Zweifelsfall die IT-Abteilung schon dafür. Und kleinere Firmen sind oft nicht auf dem neuesten Stand was Hardware und Software angeht. Ich privat sehe es ähnlich wie der unregistrierte Gast, wenn ein Onlineshop beispielsweise nicht mit dem Firefox oder Opera klarkommt, dann kaufe ich eben wo anders ein.


----------



## zotos (16 Januar 2007)

Also ich würde zu einem CMS (ContenManagmentSystem) greifen und genauer zu Joomla. Ich finde es wichtig der Herr über den Inhalt zu sein wenn Du Sonntags eine änderung machen willst solltest Du diese selbst machen können und nicht irgend jemanden anrufen müssen. 
Ich selbst habe auch Erfahrung mit Joomla und kann das sehr empfehlen.

Gerade wenn Du keine Zeit hast (weil Deine Zeit zu teuer ist) würde ich die Seite nicht ganz aus der Hand geben, mit dem ganzen gerede und absprechen geht doch mehr zeit drauf als Du es zum selber machen benötigst. Das Design gann man sich ja anfertigen lassen.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (16 Januar 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Also ich würde zu einem CMS (ContenManagmentSystem) greifen und genauer zu Joomla...



Ja, mit einem CMS kann man auch Inhalt und Design trennen. Neben Joomla ist noch Typo3 ein verbreitetes open source content management system.

@zotos
Was spricht Ihrer Erfahrung nach für Joomla im Vergleich zu Typo3?

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## zotos (16 Januar 2007)

deltalogic schrieb:


> ...@zotos
> Was spricht Ihrer Erfahrung nach für Joomla im Vergleich zu Typo3?



Ich kann leider über Typo3 nichts sagen da ich es nur vom Namen her kenne. Aber sollte man sich auch mal anschauen.


Ich bin mit Joomla sehr zufrieden. Der Support via Joomla Forum und Filmanleitungen ist super. Es gibt jedemenge kostenlose Erweiterungen Shop-Funktionen, Gästebuch, Forum, Gallerien, Newsletter etc. Und ich finde es ist einfach zu handhaben.

Und mit  JSAS (Joomla Stand Alone Server) habe ich die möglichkeit das zu hause alles vorzubreiten und zu testen. Alternativ auch  mit xmapp.


----------



## Zefix (16 Januar 2007)

Ich würd dir auch zu einem CMS System raten.
betreibe selber für unsere Clan Homepage (ja ich zocke auch  )
Joomla.
Mittlerweile gibt es einen haufen an Templates (designs) und
Componeneten wie Gästebücher,Forum,Kalender usw.
News usw.kann man bequem im Backend verfassen und dann fürs Frontend freischalten.
PHP Kenntnisse sind eigentlich nicht von nöten.

Hier gibts ne schöne Übersicht: 

http://www.joomlaos.de/

Gruss Andy


----------



## nade (16 Januar 2007)

deltalogic das Zitat is Klasse und trifts meist immer genau.

Also groß Geschnörkel würde ich auch nicht machen. Dann wie afk schon sagte die ein wenig Dynamik ist erreichbar durch GIF´s.
Denke mir auch das das dann zu sehr ablenkt.

http://www.gnwf.net  //erstellt mit PHP-Kit.

http://peacemaker-germany.de  // erstellt mit PHP und schon das "Intro" nervt bei schnell was             nachschauen wollen.

http://www.insynergie.de   // Beim suchen nach einer RICHTIG nervendenSite die ich mal fand. Zudem bei kurz mal reinlesen gesehen das wohl auch Bereich Gebäudeautomation. Unter anderem etwas Dynamik mit beim über die Butons ziehn ein Farbwechsel, brauch auch kein Flash.


zotos hast du einen Link zu dem Joomla? *edit auf edit* Hat sich ja nun die Frage


----------



## zotos (16 Januar 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> ...
> wer immer noch eine auflösung von 800x600 fährt, kein flash hat und irgend eine beta beta von so einem open source browser einsetzt den ein 14 jähriger für sein schulprojekt mal halbfertig gemacht hat, der braucht meine seite nicht ansehen.
> ...



Also ich denke das man mit dem IE und Firefox klar kommen muss. Eine Auflösung größer 1024x768  sollte von einer Homepage auch nicht verlangt werden.


----------



## Markus (16 Januar 2007)

ie, firefox, netscap, opera und Konqueror...
1024 ist auch ok, ist quasi noch "offizieller" standart.

aber auf 800x600 oder irgendwelche bastelbrwoser muss man meiner meinung nach keine rücksicht nehmen.

das flash in vielen firmen nicht geht ist richtig, das hat aber in erster linie mit dummen admins zu tun. die machen einfach alles zu um auf nummer sicher zu gehen weil sie keine ahnung haben. bei meinem letzten arbeitgeber war sogar port25 für ftp zu - leider liegen viele bal und updates auf ftps. ich habe diese vertrottelten admins jeden tag verflucht...

wenn der user kein flash hat, dann muss eben alternativ was anderes eingeblendet werden.

aber auf flash zu verzichten halte ich nicht für sinnvoll.
ich habe das gefühl das viele hier an counterstrike seiten, nervige sounds und komplizierte extravagente navigation denken wenn sie flash hören.
man kann mit flash aber auch recht ansprechende elemente für "normale" präsentationen machen.

meiner meinung nach ist flash inzwischen standart und keine spielerei mehr. gibts ja nun auch schon seit jahren...


----------



## afk (16 Januar 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> ie, firefox, netscap, opera und Konqueror...
> 1024 ist auch ok, ist quasi noch "offizieller" standart.
> 
> aber auf 800x600 oder irgendwelche bastelbrwoser muss man meiner meinung nach keine rücksicht nehmen.


Wenn Du die Eigenheiten der aufgezählten Browser alle in Griff bekommst, dann kannst Du stolz auf Dich sein, an "Bastelbrowser" brauchst Du dann tatsächlich keine Gedanken mehr zu verschwenden ...  



Markus schrieb:


> das flash in vielen firmen nicht geht ist richtig, das hat aber in erster linie mit dummen admins zu tun. die machen einfach alles zu um auf nummer sicher zu gehen weil sie keine ahnung haben.


Das entspricht tatsächlich der Realität, aber weil die nun mal so ist, solltest Du das in Deinem eigenen Interesse auch berücksichtigen ...  



Markus schrieb:


> wenn der user kein flash hat, dann muss eben alternativ was anderes eingeblendet werden.
> 
> aber auf flash zu verzichten halte ich nicht für sinnvoll.
> ich habe das gefühl das viele hier an counterstrike seiten, nervige sounds und komplizierte extravagente navigation denken wenn sie flash hören.
> man kann mit flash aber auch recht ansprechende elemente für "normale" präsentationen machen.


Spricht ja nichts dagegen, wenn es vernünftig gemacht ist, aber aus o.g. Gründen mußt Du Dir (oder jemand anderem ) dann eben die doppelte Arbeit machen, damit all die armen, Flash-losen User, die sich mit dummen Admins rumschlagen müssen, nicht auf Deiner Homepage auch noch mit einer "primitiven" Text-Anzeige zusätzlich gestraft werden ...  

Und wenn du dann doch mit Flash ein (Werbe-)Intro für Deine Homepage baust, dann vergess den Skip-Button nicht.


Gruß Axel


----------



## maxi (16 Januar 2007)

Hallo,


am besten Seiten immer als HTML und als Flash.

Firmenseiten so kompakt und informativ wie möglich halten.

Was sie Leute von deiner Seite wollen sind deine Kontaktdaten und die UD Nummer. Schreib das doch gleich auf die erste Seite.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (16 Januar 2007)

Hallo,

[ZYNIK]
Wenn Sie Ihre Seite nur für Sie selbst machen, 
können Sie sich ja voll und ganz austoben 
[/ZYNIK]   

Jetzt im Ernst, für ein Menü oder eine Navigation 
braucht man kein Flash.



Markus schrieb:


> man kann mit flash aber auch recht ansprechende elemente für "normale" präsentationen machen.



Klar, z. B. zur Illustration eines Sachverhaltes:

http://www.kohnlehome.de/netz/Masquerading.swf

Weitere Meinung zu Flash

Was die Bildschirmgröße betrifft, mein 21" hat eine 
Auflösung von 1600*1200, aber ein einzelnes Fenster
kann man nur bequem lesen, wenn es nicht breiter als 
800 Pixel ist. 

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle

PS: Das mit den 800 Pixeln ist übrigens auch der 
Grund, warum ich meine Beiträge immer umbreche. 
Lässt sich einfach besser lesen als Text, der über
den gesamten Bildschirm fließt.


----------



## Markus (16 Januar 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> am besten Seiten immer als HTML und als Flash.
> ...


 
hmm das finde ich eigentlich auch nicht so toll
nicht zuletzt wegen der pflege.

ich hätte die seite gerne auf einem cms system basierend unf hier und da was animiertes mit drin, seitenwechsel, bildwechsel, sanduhr,...

dachte auch schon daran die seite wie eine maschinenbedientafel mit display aufzubauen, und hinter die taster "strg-ein" "not-aus" ensprechende funktionen zu legen, dazu müssten natürlich auch sounds wenn der not-aus geschlagen wird.


----------



## Markus (16 Januar 2007)

also bin ich der einzige der flash für angebracht hält bei einer solchen seite?

kennt ihr klasiker wie www.derbauer.de


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (16 Januar 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> kennt ihr klasiker wie www.derbauer.de



Wer auch immer die Zielgruppe von derBauer ist, 
ich gehöre nicht dazu ... und innerhalb grob 2 Min. 
dort habe ich auch nicht verstanden, um was es 
dort geht, vielleicht bin auch nur zu alt .

Aber anstatt nur zu meckern will ich mal zwei meiner
Meinung nach positive Beispiele erwähnen.

Klar strukturiert, schlank und sachlich:

http://www.innominate.de
http://www.ime.de

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Kai (16 Januar 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> kennt ihr klasiker wie www.derbauer.de


 
Um bei dieser Seite etwas sehen zu können, muss ich im IE ActiveX aktivieren. Und da ich das grundsätzlich nicht mache, ist die Seite für mich gestorben. :sb7: 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Markus (16 Januar 2007)

deltalogic schrieb:


> Klar strukturiert, schlank und sachlich:
> 
> http://www.innominate.de
> http://www.ime.de


 
OK - die gefallen mir sehr gut.

Aber irgendwie sind alle so...
...naja dann mus meine halt auch so werden...


@kai
naja nicht jeder mensch ist ein genieser...


----------



## zotos (16 Januar 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> OK - die gefallen mir sehr gut.
> 
> Aber irgendwie sind alle so...
> ...naja dann mus meine halt auch so werden...
> ...




Die eine Seite http://www.innominate.de ist übrigens mit CMS Mambo realisiert Joomla ist quasi Mambo


----------



## afk (16 Januar 2007)

deltalogic schrieb:


> Wer auch immer die Zielgruppe von derBauer ist,
> ich gehöre nicht dazu ... und innerhalb grob 2 Min.
> dort habe ich auch nicht verstanden, um was es
> dort geht, vielleicht bin auch nur zu alt .


Das beruhigt mich, dann geht's wenigstens nicht nur mir so ...



Markus schrieb:


> Aber irgendwie sind alle so...
> ...naja dann mus meine halt auch so werden...


In solchen Fällen fällt mir zwar immer der folgende Spruch ein:



> Eßt Scheiße, Milliarden von Fliegen können sich doch nicht alle irren !


... aber in diesem Zusammenhang hat es ja wahrscheinlich doch einen guten Grund, daß es alle (oder zumindest ganz schön viele) so machen.  


Gruß Axel


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (16 Januar 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> also bin ich der einzige der flash für angebracht hält bei einer solchen seite?
> 
> kennt ihr klasiker wie www.derbauer.de



Bullshit.

Wofür willst du deine Site machen ?
Für irgendwelche Larifari - Wichser oder für gestresste Ingenieure, Projektleiter und technische Leiter, die dringend Unterstützung brauchen 
und schnell sehen wollen, was du kannst und was es kostet.

IMHO Vergess den Flash - Bullshit.

Weniger ist in unserer Branche mehr !

Fuck !

Ach ja, hier noch ne nette Animation, vielleicht was für deine Multimedia - Site ?

Fuck


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (16 Januar 2007)

afk schrieb:


> Das beruhigt mich, dann geht's wenigstens nicht nur mir



Da schliesse ich mich an. Und mein IQ liegt deutlich jenseits der 150.


:s1:


----------



## Question_mark (16 Januar 2007)

*Mach was Du willst, aber meine Sicherheitseinstellungen bleiben*

Hallo Markus,

nur zur Info : auf meinem Rechner sind folgende Sachen (und noch einige andere) grundsätzlich gesperrt :

Cookies
Flash
Active-X
Java-Script,
Java-Applets u.ä.

Beim Besuch von einigen Webseiten wie z.B. ebay oder Webshops aktiviere ich vorübergehend Session-Cookies, da diese Anbieter das nicht anders handeln können. Danach wird deaktiviert und der Cache gelöscht.
Der Anbieter der Webseite will mir seine Informationen anbieten (oder meinetwegen auch aufdrängen), aber die Bedingungen, ob ich mir das überhaupt anschaue, diktiere immer noch ich selber, nicht der Anbieter.
Wenn die von mir oben genannten Ausschlüsse ein Betrachten der Webseite unmöglich machen, kein Problem für mich. Der Anbieter kann sich seine Webseite mit Flash-Getöse, Java-Script und Active-X eben selber anschauen, ich tue es nicht ...
Die gängigen Browser wie Mozilla, IE, Opera, Netscape sollten Deine Seiten schon korrekt darstellen können, Browser-Exoten kannst Du getrost vernachlässigen.
Wegen der Bildschirmauflösung : mach doch mal eine Umfrage im Forum, etwa "Wer hat Auflösungen <= 800x600", das Ergebnis würde mich auch interessieren, obwohl mein kleinster Monitor ein 19" TFT ist.

Just my 2 cents  

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (16 Januar 2007)

*Der Oberchefe hat Recht*

Hallo,



			
				Oberchefe schrieb:
			
		

> Schön für Dich wenn Du es Dir erlauben kannst auf potentielle Kunden zu verzichten, viele größere Firmen erlauben es beispielsweise gar nicht, Flash zu installieren, da sorgt dann im Zweifelsfall die IT-Abteilung schon dafür. Und kleinere Firmen sind oft nicht auf dem neuesten Stand was Hardware und Software angeht. Ich privat sehe es ähnlich wie der unregistrierte Gast, wenn ein Onlineshop beispielsweise nicht mit dem Firefox oder Opera klarkommt, dann kaufe ich eben wo anders ein.



Da muss ich dann mal meine volle Zustimmung geben, die Flash-Sch...e ist nur für die kiddies(Klicki-bunti), aber nicht für eine seriöse Firmenwebseite.
Orientiere Dich vielleicht an der Deltalogic-Homepage, das ist schon ganz in Ordnung (natürlich nicht abkupfern, sondern nur als Leitlinie für den Aufbau und Benutzerfreundlichkeit ).

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Zefix (17 Januar 2007)

Auf Flash usw. würd ich auch verzichten, wenn dann eher als Video im .WMV .mpeg Format. Ist dann recht universell.

Vielleicht noch so Schmankerl wie kundenspezifischen Down/Uploadbereich,gibt immer was das zu gross zum mailen ist. 

Was leider auch mehr Mode wird, Menüs  zu verschachteln und erst dann fündig werden wo mans am wenigsten vermutet.

Mit den Farben am besten auch bissl zurückhalten,zu bunt iss nix  
Bei so einem Auftrtitt ist meist weniger halt doch mehr


----------



## Markus (17 Januar 2007)

nagut - überedet.
es wird kein flash geben...

das mit dem up- downloadbereich ist ne gute idee


----------



## nade (17 Januar 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> also bin ich der einzige der flash für angebracht hält bei einer solchen seite?
> 
> kennt ihr klasiker wie www.derbauer.de



Ja schön und gut. Die arbeiten mit Medialen sachen in Grafik und *Video Audio Visual Media.

* Also für das Menue wie z.B. eine Eingangs/Ausgangskarte mit angewähltem Menuepünkt ein "Lichtlein" aufgehen zu lassen reicht schon PHP.
.. mouse over button und so Befehle.
Der Animationskram ist zwar schon eine feine Sache aber das für Scriptkiddies die Arbeit und nicht für eine in 30min zu überarbeitende Seite die leicht/schnell zu überschaue sein sollte.
Für so eine mediale Seite machts sin aufzupeppen, weils halt den ihr Aufgabengebiet, was ich nicht finden konnte, weil kein bock mich durch den Graphikkram zu zwängen.
http://www.insynergie.de/ kommt aus em Automationsbereich auf Gebäudevisu.
Weniger ist halt doch mehr. Wenn dann in Videoclips auf seperatem Menuepunkt zu Produktbeschreibungen.
Als Eingangsseite kurzes Gif ähnliche nicht allszugroße Intro für die Sprache auszuwählen, aber die dann im Grundgerüst der Seite.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (17 Januar 2007)

Hallo,

noch ein Nachtrag - ein CMS-Vergleichstest:

http://www.publisher.ch/heft/066/webinhalte.pdf

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Markus (17 Januar 2007)

deltalogic schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> noch ein Nachtrag - ein CMS-Vergleichstest:
> 
> ...


 

habe mich mal kurz eingelsen, scheint ein tolles pdf zu sein.
DANKE!


----------



## DEGO (22 Januar 2007)

schon wieder zu spät hier reingeschaut 
trotzdem noch meine meinung dazu
ich würde auch von flash und dergleichen abstand nehmen, da viele grossunternehmen(u.a. da wo ich arbeite) Active X und dergleichen blocken.
persönlich stehe ich ja total auf flash usw. , aber auf firmen hp's hat das eher weniger was zu suchen. Kunden sind meistens da eher konservativ eingestellt
als cms kann ich auch nur von joomla berichten, da ich dieses mehrfach im einsatz  und ganz gute erfahrungen damit gemacht habe.


----------

